# RACE RESULTS : ROAR Region 1 On Road Carpet State Champsionships



## raffaelli (Sep 25, 2001)

RACE RESULTS : ROAR Region 1 On Road Carpet State Champsionships

By George Perez



The R.O.A.R. On-Road Carpet State Championship at Hobby Chamber went off without a hitch! 



In the 1/12 stock class A-Main; Ralph Morella took home the first place trophy with 30 laps in 5.05.679! He was followed in second by Roland Shao with 30 laps in 5.16.618 and in third by Stephen Sohl with 30 laps in 5.20.883. That was one great show!



In the 1/10 stock touring car class A-Maim; Sponge Bob with 18 laps in 5.08.510, Jaime Colon with 17 laps in 5.05.019, and to round out third was Pat Kulas with 17 laps in 5.05.792.



The 19 turn touring car class A-Maim was as follows: first place went to Stanley Kulas with 21 laps in 5:12.223, Bill Hamlin with 19 laps in 5.13.992in second, and in third Mikie Mike with 18 laps in 5.03.345. 



The 19 turn touring car class B-Maim was as follows: first place went to Chris Raffaelli with 19 laps in 5.03.017, Raul Garcia with 19 laps in 5.03.778 in second, and in third William Ruggievo with 19 laps in 5.16.258. Another close race. 



A Main - 1/10 TOURING CAR STOCK



Pos. Car Driver Laps Time

1 1 Robert Mc Lab 18 05:08.510

2 2 Jaime Colon 17 05:05.019

3 4 Patricia Kulas 17 05:05.792

4 5 Felix Rodriguez 10 03:21.233

5 6 Mike Hable 9 05:18.389

6 3 Slice Lopez 0 00:25.645



A Main - 1/10 TOURING CAR 19 TURN

Pos. Car Driver Laps Time

1 3 Stanley Kulas 21 05:12.223

2 4 Bill Hamlin 19 05:13.992

3 6 Mikie Mike 18 05:03.345

4 5 Phil Trotta 15 03:49.739

5 10 Vito Catalfamo 15 04:04.650

6 9 Mike Deny 13 03:28.424

7 1 John Ballato 13 00:46.522

8 8 Chris Miller 2 00:33.140

9 7 Roland Shoa 1 00:25.367

10 2 Jamie Corrado 0 00:00.000



B Main - 1/10 TOURING CAR 19 TURN

Pos. Car Driver Laps Time

1 3 Chris Raffaelli 19 05:03.417

2 1 Raul Garcia 19 05:03.778

3 5 William Ruggievo 19 05:16.258

4 4 Steve Sohl 18 05:06.402

5 6 Hasan Mehmet 16 05:10.195

6 2 Guner Mehmet 8 03:19.417



A Main - 1/12 PAN CAR STOCK

Pos. Car Driver Laps Time

1 2 Ralph Morella 30 08:05.679

2 1 Roland Shoa 30 08:16.618

3 3 Steve Sohl 30 08:20.883

4 5 Phil Trotta 22 06:04.756

5 4 Robert Mc Lab 6 01:49.291



Regards,

Chris Raffaelli

ROAR Region 1 Director

914 715 5620 cell

914 788 9829 fax

[email protected]



The current ROAR Region 1 ‘What’s Going On?’ Calendar can be found at:

http://my.calendars.net/region1/curblockmonth.html



For more information about ROAR, please visit:

www.roarracing.com



Download the ROAR membership application here:

http://www.roarracing.com/join/pdfs/2000app.pdf


----------

